# My 'mostly' non-MAC stash and case (pic. heavy):



## LilSphinx (Dec 28, 2008)

I have only 'very' recently gotten into MAC, but have been wearing/collecting makeup for nearly 15 years now, so I have a nice little collection going...it's still growing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-I recently bought my first Caboodle make-up case, up-graded from some cheap JC Penney's makeup case that came with it's own makeup (Christmas present from my mom some years back). It was nice and served it's purpose well, but it's too small now.

*Over the past two years I've given away quite a bit of my makeup. Pretty much all of my creme e/s's are now gone, given to friends. I've given my sister some of my stuff, including my dark purple HIP eyeliner pot...hopefully getting that back soon as she's not using it, afterall.  Plus, I've thrown out some stuff that I realized had gone bad.

Lots of pics. to follow, be prepared!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From this:





to this:
My new Caboodle make-up case:





packed:










up-close:










In the bottom:





Now, in detail:

My Maybelline collection:





One and only Too Faced item...so far:





Miscellaneous items...getting rid of most of this stuff:
















N.Y.C. collection:






Wet 'n' Wild collection:






stuff from Hot Topics:






Prestige:






MaryKate and Ashley:





Fantasy Makers:





Jordana:





NYX collection:





Caboodles:





Jane:





L'Oreal:





Revlon:





CoverGirl:





Palladio (Sally's Beauty Supply):





Rimmel London:





Milani:





Mineral eyeshadows/pigment samples:





"TKBTrading.com"





"Beautyfromtheearth.net":





Recent mineral/pigment additions from "Beauty from the Earth":





Where I store my mineral/pigment samples:






Fun/fake lashes:





Recent additions since those pics. were all taken:















Brush haul from Big Lots (great quality):





My first Kabuki brush (love purple!!):





-I have more brushes than this, but they aren't pictured..same as with my eyelash curler and eye-pencil sharpener. For some reason I didn't think to include absolutely 'everything'.

Recent Target brush haul:








more from recent Target haul:





My home-made Mixing Medium (using Enkore's tutorial from YouTube):





Lip gloss items:





My MAC items:
pigment samples:




-in order:
"Pink Mauve"
"Spiritualize"
"Bell Bottom Blue"
"Quietly"


Pigments:
"Violet piggy Charm"





"Grape" and "Entremauve"






My tub of extra stuff...nail polishes and care, rarely used items, packages, etc.:





My nail-care bag on top there along with a bag of extra pigment samples from TKBTrading.com:





the bottom layer, the large black bag contains my theatrical cosmetics:


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 28, 2008)

Very Nice collection , I like all the different pigment samples


----------



## LilSphinx (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks!! I've become addicted to trying out different mineral-pigments from various companies. Don't feel like holding onto all of the little baggies nor trying to store lots of little 5gram containers, so this little bead container thingy stores them all wonderfull -I have three of these stacked one atop the other in the bottom of my Caboodle. It's awesome!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2008)

Lovely stash!


----------

